# Yo let's play some COD WARZONE



## dmob (Jun 16, 2020)

HMU my steam is dmob32
my battlnet account: LewdDude#11972
lets play some shit and talk about our grow setups.
Discord: https://discord.gg/XxW4wqd


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2020)

Stepped_1


----------



## batcavedjr (Oct 15, 2020)

You may also want to check how to disable discord on startup if it is bothering you.


----------

